# Java Streams / Sockets



## janosch (6. Juni 2003)

HI !

Ich hab eine Aufgabe (siehe unten)bekommen bei der ich Hilfe brauche.

Gibt es vieleicht einfache Beispiel Programme die ungefähr das gleiche machen? Für Hilfe wäre ich dankbar !!

mfg janosch

P.S. Ich brauche nur Beispiele

Aufgaben Stellung:
Streams / Sockets 

Verwende Java-Sockets und Input-/Output-Streams, um eine Kommunikation zwischen zwei Java-Programmen herzustellen. 

Das Java-Sockets-Konzept (in Java eine vereinfachte Variante der 'Berkeley-Sockets') erlaubt eine Ende-zu-Ende-Kommunikation zwischen zwei Programmen per TCP. Client und Server müssen sich dabei nicht zwangsläufig auf derselben Maschine befinden, sie werden jeweils über ihre IP-Adresse identifiziert. Der Server bietet seine Dienste dabei auf einem bestimmten Port an. 
Konkrekt bedeutet dies: Das Server-Programm wird gestartet und erzeugt dabei ein Objekt der Klasse "ServerSocket" (java.net) unter Angabe des Ports (bitte >1024), auf den der Server reagieren soll. Durch Aufruf der accept-Methode des ServerSocket-Objekts geht der Server in Wartehaltung, bis sich ein Client versucht mit ihm zu verbinden. 
Danach wird das Client-Programm gestartet, welches durch Erzeugen eines Socket-Objekts den Verbindungsaufbau initiiert. Beide Programme können sich nun von Socket die Input- und Output-Stream-Objekte holen und darüber Byte-weise kommunizieren. 
Aufgabe des Client soll sein, einen Text an den Server zu übertragen und dort auszugeben.


----------



## Christian Fein (6. Juni 2003)

http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/jw-12-1996/jw-12-sockets.html 

Bitte schön 

Auch ok:
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/networking/sockets/

Und in Deutsch:
http://www.stud.uni-siegen.de/carsten.bank/java4/Kapitel2.html


----------



## janosch (6. Juni 2003)

Jepp das Passt....DANKE SCHÖN   

mfg janosch


----------

